# Random Lag Spikes



## Nucstorm (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

Recently I have been receiving random lag spikes on games such as League of Legends and World of Warcraft. It just started probably about a week ago where it would just give me a 5-10 sec lag spike where I couldn't move at all and then it would attempt to fast forward to where I was in the game. 

Here is my ISCI Net Results:

ICSI Netalyzr — Results

Also here are my specs:

Motherboard: ASUS P5N32-E SLI
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT
RAM: 2 GB A-Data Technology Memory, 2 Sticks of 1 GB
Vista 32 Bit

Thanks in advanced for the help.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

here should be your problem:



> Network buffer measurements (?): Uplink 710 ms, Downlink 72 ms
> We estimate your uplink as having 710 msec of buffering. This level can in some situations prove somewhat high, and you may experience degraded performance when performing interactive tasks such as web-surfing while simultaneously conducting large uploads. Real-time applications, such as games or audio chat, may also work poorly when conducting large uploads at the same time.


your connection is sometimes getting slow and it could result in these lag spikes, make sure that you have a fast internet connection to be able to play games and no firewall is trying to block the traffic


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> Network buffer measurements (?): Uplink 710 ms, Downlink 72 ms
> We estimate your uplink as having 710 msec of buffering. This level can in some situations prove somewhat high, and you may experience degraded performance when performing interactive tasks such as web-surfing while simultaneously conducting large uploads. Real-time applications, such as games or audio chat, may also work poorly when conducting large uploads at the same time.


May or may not be the issue, are you running Wired or wireless, is there a router between you and the modem? Have you tried connecting directly to the modem?


----------



## Nucstorm (Aug 22, 2010)

The thing is that this just started to happen. This entire summer the internet has been perfectly fine, no problems at all. Now just within THIS WEEK it has been going crazy. I get kicked out of ventrilo 10-20 times a day, I can't really play any games because I fear that I will just get disconnected within minutes.

I am wired, I run a router between myself and the modem since my father connects directly to the modem. He has also said that he has been experiencing slow internet recently so we really have no clue what is it going on and hope that we can fix it somehow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you both have slow internet, contact your ISP and have them check the system.


----------



## Nucstorm (Aug 22, 2010)

So I contacted my ISP today and they told me that upgrading my Docsis 2.0 Modem to a Docsis 3.0 Modem would take care of my Network Buffering problem. 

Do you think that would really fix my problem or were they just giving me a reason to buy something else?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The biggest feature of 3.0 is Channel Bonding if it will help depends on the actual problem, since it just started then Channel Bonding is not a requirement for gaming, if your current modem is starting to fail then it will help if it's quality of line issue with the ISP probably not.


----------

